# Arabians & Half-Arabians



## FreedomRider (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey how many of you love/own/ride/show an Arab or Half-Arab? I ride a National Show Horse and we do western and saddle seat. What do you guys do with your Arabs and Half-Arabs?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Half Arabs*

Half arabians are terrific! My Curly X Arabian mare is the best trail horse/show horse ever. She is surefooted, smart, outgoing and very beautiful. Arabian head with the curly body, nice and solid but yet petitie. She could go alllll day and not have a problem. Great feet too. She is also gaited.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i've ridden bunches of arabs and arab crosses. They're a pretty versatile crew; we did everything from saddleseat to hunters to western to reiners


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an Arab. He has done endurance competition supposedly, but I just use him as a fun horse to ride. My cousin has another Arab that we use for trails. I think Arabs are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

i used to have a arab cross, and i used him for trail riding and western. i never showed him, but we had heaps of fun together lol!!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I have an Arab mare that we just bought this last spring. She is around 8 or 9 and I am blown away by her!! She is amazing - I'm not sure if she is just special or if all Arabs are this great. We bought her as a family horse - especially for my 7-year old daughter who is completely horse crazy. We will be trail riding eventually (this will be new for Lily) but in the meantime we are riding her in the round pen and pasture. 

For a while I was beginning to think that we bought too much horse and that we should have looked at one that was dead broke. My criteria was that a horse be very gentle on the ground and know how to whoa with ease. This horse does have both but she also has lots of energy so I was questioning my judgment in buying her after we got her home (my daughter did take her for a test ride in the arena (walk/trot) and they did fine so at the time I wasn't too concerned). My fears are quickly diminishing. My daughter spends lots of time just hanging out with Lily and we've been doing groundwork with her when possible before we ride. They are really developing a strong relationship. She can be absolutely full of it but when my daughter is around she mellows right out and becomes a completely different horse. Next week we are going to walk over to local stable and my daughter is going to have a real riding lesson on her. I hope it goes well!!


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

i own/love/ride/show my beautful purebred arabian  best show horses ever !

i also have a half arabian x stock horse that i rescued about 2 years ago we are training for dressage.. havent shown her yet

Arabians Rock !!


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I own a cross between an arabian X welsh..
I'm not a big fan of the arabians though, I like KWPN's and warmbloods in general more..


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have owned a couple of mares one full Arb and the other one Half Arabian although when I traced her pedigree, she was more like 7/8 Arabian liked both mares and they both threw beautiful foals.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If I owned an Arab and I think one day I might get one I would do dressage with it. They have such comfy elastic gates it would be a waste to not do dressage with him or her. Maybe play around in some hunter shows.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a couple arabs, most are just used in lessons,etc,but I have only had 2 arabians that were my personal horses. 
Princess is a 13.2 Arabian. She brought me through countless short stirrup classes and taught me everything their is to know about hunters. She is not at all your typical arabian, although she definitely does look the part, she does not have the temperment or movement of an arab. I showed her hunters and equitation and now, as I have outgrown her, she is teaching a little 4 year old at our barn.
Belle was a 14.1 hand arabian pony. She was the horse that actually got me into hunters and brought me to many of my first rated shows and 4h shows. I showed her for about 2 and a half years, but due to colic she had to be put down after she had 3 colic surgeries over her lifetime.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I have an Appy x Arab and a registed Half Arab.
I love them both to death. Just trail ride with them though. My Appy x Arab is too old to be showing and our Half Arabs just too nutty. lol.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I own a Fresian x Arab.
And he is amazingggggggggggggggg at Dressage.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never personally ridden or are familiar with them, but they sure are pretty!!  I hear good things about 'em.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a pinto half arab who I got a year ago when my previous mare died. She has been a dream to work with. Super smart and willing to please not to mention beautiful.


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

im not a fan of arabs :? i don't think they are very beautiful  
i think i just keep me with the Icelandic's :mrgreen:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got one gelding that I'm hoping to show Western Pleasure next year, and then he'll be going in for cutting training.
Another mare I want to start in cutting also, as well as reining.
My Khoda stud I'm hoping will be a reiner. We might have some fun and play around with Western Pleasure and see how that goes.
Another mare and my Justice stallion I'd like to show halter next year.
And, of course, trail riding just goes in the with mixture.
I'm hoping to get my Blue boy up the mountains sometime!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have ben around arbians most of my life, even worked at abig arab barn! They were so pretty. I currantly have a appy, arab cross that i'm doing endurance with. He is very versatile, cause we ahve doen pretty much everything except dressage so far! he has doen well in everything, but loves going fast down the trails and poles.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> im not a fan of arabs :? i don't think they are very beautiful
> i think i just keep me with the Icelandic's :mrgreen:


Actually, I think my favorite cross with an Arab is an Icelandic. Beauty, brains, and an unbeatable trot.


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

I've ridden and shown arabs and half arabs for a about 12 years. I love them. The only thing i have not had a chance to do on them is the driving and working cow classes. But one of my half arabs is broke to drive so maybe one day i'll get to do it.


----------



## cory-boy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a two year old arab with pinto, other than being young and crazy sometimes I love her to death and she is a very quick learner, she has shown my gelding a thing or two.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love 'em! I've owned a couple half Arabians, and I had two wonderful purebred Arabians....I'll post some pics of the purebreds here.... The grey was a gelding I used to own, he was an *Exelsjor son and so fun to ride (that is a friend of mine riding him in the pic), he was totally bombproof. And the chestnut was a mare I owned for 22 years (both have since passed away), she was a *Hal Gazal granddaughter....both were a Crabbet/Polish cross. My mare was also very calm and sweet and gentle too, and a blast to ride. I sure miss them.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

I have owned a 1/2 Arabian, Appaloosa for 14 years and she is my once in a lifetime horse. She is the most fantastic thing I've ever ridden. We've done everything it feels like and she never gives up. When I got her she was doing jumpers and I changed her to western, then endurance. . we trained and did endurance for 2 years in college then due to continued injuries switched to barrel racing and she excelled in that too!! Now that she is 20 we are slowly working on getting back into trail shape and plan on doing the saddle log program starting next January. It's not anything big but it gives us something to do. 

I will forever look for a horse like Sterling once she is gone and I guarantee I will own another Arabian cross in my life!! I have a mare out of her that is going to be great but she isn't her Mother. . at least not yet! She's got big horse shoes to fill!!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be completely honest here, Arabs use to be my "least" favorite horse. But when it came time to buy a horse of my own instead of leasing just before I finished high school, guess what I walked away with. Yep you got it an Arab. Rakziha had me at hello, and I didn't even want to go look at him just becaue he was an Arab. The ONLY reason I went to look at him was because he was a friend of a friends horse & I would of felt awful if I would of completely blew her off. I got him at the age of 20 and 6 years later he still does everything he did then & then some. I agree they are a very strudy breed. I'd have to admit~its still not my favorite of all time breeds but Rakziha has defiently earned the respect that I didnt' give Arabs before. He sure changed my mind! 










This was this past winter!! Silly fence was in the way... but you get the picture!


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two purebred Arabs, two Arab/Appaloosa crosses and two Arab/Quarter Horse crosses. Though I'll tell you till I'm blue in the face I am not fond of Arabs clearly they're fond of me! I keep landing up with them. My only non Arab is my POA.

I did it all with my Arab/Arab crosses. Dressage, Hunters, Jumpers, Cross Country, mild and extreme trail riding, games, barrel racing, cattle penning ect. I find that they will do just about anything if you ask them nicely.


----------



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 22 yr old Arab/Saddlebred who has done it all and I use him for trail he's great still thinks he's 10 sometimes though.
Then I have an arab/pinto gelding 9 yrs old that my 8yr old granddaughter started doing games with this year and he's sooo good to her, I thought he'd be too feisty but he rocks.
I also have his full sister, who is a wild child and couldn't be broke (at least not to my liking) but she's wonderful on the ground and has great manners so she's our pasture pal. Here's Nikko (the old one) and Knight (the gamer)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What got me started with arabs -tbs*COUGH* as seen in most shots of this show was the Black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM8yoRhovrw

Tho not my favorite, they are gorgeous animals (and yes if I ever came across a true black arabian...I would likely buy it)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> I love 'em! I've owned a couple half Arabians, and I had two wonderful purebred Arabians....I'll post some pics of the purebreds here.... The grey was a gelding I used to own, he was an *Exelsjor son and so fun to ride (that is a friend of mine riding him in the pic), he was totally bombproof. And the chestnut was a mare I owned for 22 years (both have since passed away), she was a *Hal Gazal granddaughter....both were a Crabbet/Polish cross. My mare was also very calm and sweet and gentle too, and a blast to ride. I sure miss them.


Beautiful horses!
I love your mares face.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

I love Arabians (and Arabian crosses) for their cheerful, forgiving nature, outstanding endurance and athletic ability, excellent work ethic, amazing versatility, and unbeatable temperament. They are easily one of the most people-oriented breeds I have come across. 


I have an Arab mare; she is possibly the most intelligent, gentle, loveable goof I have ever met (horse wise ). She has the most outstanding temperament- being both incredibly down to earth and extremely patient with an unflagging spirit that shines through her soft-as-cloud eyes and people-pleasing disposition. She can be rather cheeky though; shes a TOTAL tease and loves to go prancing around in front of anyone and everyone who will watch (shes a total attention *****).

Shes also incredibly versatile. She has quite the jump on her, has the movement for dressage (though we've never tried it...yet), the patience, and strive to please for totting around little kids, and the heart and stamina for long distance. She would be quite the little show mare if I had the time and money to trailer her to all of the off-island shows. She would also be great at Western Pleasure.

Yeah..... I'm kind of obsessed with Arabs, if you couldn't tell :lol:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> I love Arabians (and Arabian crosses) for their cheerful, forgiving nature, outstanding endurance and athletic ability, excellent work ethic, amazing versatility, and unbeatable temperament. They are easily one of the most people-oriented breeds I have come across.



Amen Fruitloops!


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*I <3 my 1/2 ARABIAN!*

I love my 1/2 arabian 1/2 quarter horse! she is 5 years old and she has already learned hunter on the flat (very well) western pleasure (all we have to finish is the lope at shows she has it down pat at home) and she s awesome (for a 5 year old) at reining, the only thing that is a problem (well not really a problem) is that she gets way to good at things to fast and then gets bored. But that is something i have learned to work threw, she was the 3rd horse i broke she was my second horse i had helped my trainer break 2 horses before her and then my trainer helped me fined juicy (my arabian cross) and it was awesome I love my other horse she is an app but she isnt quite as personable as juicy is.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a paint x arab and she was a total b**** i loved her though.
she had major buddy probelms she would not go in the ring by herself and would rear and buck and throw a fit everytime. Then she kicked me, fractured my knee cap and got sold. Strangly, even though she is now no longer in my life and did all that, i still love her, miss her, and wish I could see her again.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a quarab that did extremely well in dressage.


----------



## smokygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an Arabian stallion (3yo last week) and two QH fillies. Next year, my oldest filly will be bred to an outside arabian stallion for a NCHA cutting prospect. My studmuffin is going into NRHA training next year after spending the winter getting some groundwork done w/ a dressage trainer. Of his relatives, the majority are SHs. His gdam was a lovely Field Hunter that also haltered a few times. His grandsire and his sire's full brother are both working hunters at upper levels, and do lower level dressage (I think his grandsire is at 3rd). His gdam's sire was a Saddleseat (Park) horse that haltered. On his dam's side there are some horses that raced (in Russia), as well as some that produced everything from Halter to Working Western to English Pleasure to Endurance.

What an incredibly diverse breed it is


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smokygirl said:


> I have an Arabian stallion (3yo last week) and two qh fillies. Next year, my oldest filly will be bred to an outside arabian stallion for a NCHA cutting prospect. My studmuffin is going into NRHA training next year after spending the winter getting some groundwork done w/ a dressage trainer. Of his relatives, the majority are SHs. His gdam was a lovely Field Hunter that also haltered a few times. His grandsire and his sire's full brother are both working hunters at upper levels, and do lower level dressage (I think his grandsire is at 3rd). His gdam's sire was a Saddleseat (Park) horse that haltered. On his dam's side there are some horses that raced (in Russia), as well as some that produced everything from Halter to Working Western to English Pleasure to Endurance.
> 
> What an incredibly diverse breed it is


Most people don't realise HOW diverse the Arabian actually is.

What sort of breeding is your stallion?
I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## smokygirl (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have any current pics.. but I should be getting some soon. I'm a terrible photographer (I could make the most beautiful horse in the world look like a mule). But, his breeding is awesome. He has 160 x to Rodania (going back as far as 22 generations.. lol.. I counted one day. It was a hard task). He is also 3 x Tabal, 3 x Priboj, and 2 x Aswan (all 5th generation or further back). His tail female line is Rodania via Rifala (dam of Raffles). 

His sire is Tobascco, a straight spanish son of the incredible SS Orion (who has two National champion mares of Spain close up in his pedigree), and Toby's dam is one of the beautiful grand daughters of Kadofa. Kadofa had 4 daughters imported from Spain to the U.S. All were champions.. one in English Pleasure and driving, the other 3 were in Jumping and working hunter, as well as Dressage and Sport Horse Under Saddle. Orion and Pascion (Toby's parents) are both phenomenal horses.

His dam was Lady Kassie Kay (dec.). She was the last daughter of the Straight Russian stallion Kasio, imported from Holland. Kasio's sire Mamluk was a half brother to Monogramm via his dam Monogramma. Mamluk was an Aswan son. Aswan's sire was Nazeer, an influential Straight Egyptian that was awesome on the Race Track. Kasio's dam had a line to Aswan as well. And 3 x to Priboj (a great race horse sire in his own right). Lady's damline is considered the best in Arabdom world wide.. the great Rodania. More champions come from the line of Rodania/Wadduda (whom via mtDNA testing we now know to be from the same source). Rodania was hands down the best.... with Wadduda in second. What an interesting thing, with modern technology to find that they carried the same mare family  Lady's dam was a beautiful daughter of the great Perlezon, who was much admired by both Wayne Newton and Daniel Gainey. He has two lines to Witez II (used extensively in the remount stations in the west. Though little records were kept, it's said that he was quite influential in the QH breed as well as in the Arabians, in the west). 

So Matiz would almost seem to be a very odd mix, until you realize how much all three segments (Spanish, Russian and CMK) were influenced by the Crabbets imported from England. He's essentially the mixing of three different linebred bloodlines that share common ancestry way, way back. 

I love the horse, and then I fell in love with his pedigree. I'm very excited for his future breeding career. The spanish horses were vigorously culled, and only the best kept and bred. Because of this, they are almost "homozygous" in many traits, so I suspect Matiz will be very predictable in what he produces.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Sounds like you guys have wonderful Arabs! I'd love to see some more pictures of them! Keep on typing in, the all sound amazing! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is another pic of the mare I owned...she was amazing....


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

And, my gelding....


----------



## Ranger25 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 5 that have anywhere from a quarter to half Arab in them. I am looking to sell a few and cut back to about three horses. Two I keep will be Morabs and one a Morgan.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The horse I used to ride (I used to ride a lot, ) Press Time, was an Anglo-Arab... that or an Arabian Standardbred cross... unsure as to which. A gorgeous horse that can do almost anything, but was oftentimes more stubborn than a mule...


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I love Arabians.  The first horse I rode was an arabxQH, which I think is a perfect cross.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The first horse I ever rode was an Arab. She was a funnygirl but I liked her anyway. After that I didn't have much contact with them until now since I'm looking into getting an Arab mare. I love their personalities and how human oriented they seem to be. My maybe horse is a little on the crazy side but you can tell that she wants to understand so badly. Yay for Arabs!


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 1 yr old Arabian/saddle bred he's a fire ball and has a spunky personality. I can't wait to ride him he's the horse in my avatar.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ScoutRacer said:


> I have a 1 yr old Arabian/saddle bred he's a fire ball and has a spunky personality. I can't wait to ride him he's the horse in my avatar.


Looks like a cutie!
Really neat facial markings.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

o0hawaiigirl0o said:


> I love Arabians.  The first horse I rode was an arabxQH, which I think is a perfect cross.


They do tend to breed more consistantly than other crosses except the anglo arabs.

This was my boy.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two purebred Arabs and two Arab x Saddlebreds, as well as a Saddlebred broodmare.

I've been riding and showing Arabs since I was 3. I love them, could never have another breed.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Arabs all the way! I adore them. Always have.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have 2 Arabs and 1 Arabian Pony.

CheyAut's Starlit Firefly, aka Calista, is my 3 y/o (almost 4 I guess) 13.3h Arabian Pony. Not sure what her other half is, other than something that made her palomino pinto  She's green, but I ride her on the trails and JUST started showing her W/T for some experience, she's my future h/j horse.

Golebica (I call her Spring) is my 14.1h bay mare. I haven't had her too long. She's VERY VERY VERY green. Not sure what to do with her... she's for sale though.

Braveheart W is my bay gelding. He's 4 years (almost 5) and 15.3 hands. I recently got him, and so far have only ridden him once (he was underweight so I was waiting until he got back up to par). This week I plan to take him to my trainers for some futher work, and because I don't have an arena, so it'll be easier to board him there so I can ride in her arena without hauling him all the time (she's not too far from me but it's too far to ride to)  He was shown in halter (Region 7 Reserve Champion) and had 4 months WP professional training before my friend got him. She was working on trail riding him (she does endurance on her Arab stallion and Arab mares), then leased him out. The leasor was the one who made him very skinny, so friend took him back and I bought him (I had loved him back when I first met him but couldn't buy him at the time). Except the one ride I did, he hadn't been ridden in 4 months or so, and is still green of course, but he's a nice boy. I'm unsure yet what I'll be doing with him, other than showing at Arabian shows and it'll be english. I love jumping and I love dressage... basically, it'll be up to what my trainer and I feel he's best suited for. I might try endurance or competitive trail riding, and I've always though Native Costume looked like fun... we'll see! 

I can't access my pictures right now, but if anyone is interested in seeing them, you can check them out on my website at www.CheyAutRanch.com


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I have three Arabians one is a Half/Arab mare. I love the spirit they have. They just are full of life and very smart.
I hope to always have my Black PB arabian filly Kareese she is amazing and beautiful. My Half/Arab is to smart for her own good. She opened her stall gate and then went over and opened Kareeses gate. I could have died when I found both of them in the feed can standing side by side. Thank Goodness They just started in the feed or I would have two sick horses on my hands. I have to lock Her gate now. Hot wire all the lots. She is just to smart.
I halter show them and just ride for fun.
I do have two of them for sale though. wish I could keep them all but Kareese is all I need for now.
My Magnum Psyche colt is for sale and my Black half/Arab mare is for sale. 
Sadly they have to go, I just love the Arabs.


----------



## CdnTink (Dec 13, 2008)

I have only owned one horse in my life and that's my Straight Egyptian Arabian gelding Manzheen. He'll be 17 this Feb and we have been partners for 16 yrs. We haven't really done any showing due to lack of funds for it but he would have excelled in either dressage or eventing. He is brave. bold and loves to jump. He does jump a little flat though. He is calm and quiet when he needs to be and has lots of get up and go when he needs it as well. He has awsome bloodlines. His father is Imperial Madheen and his dam was a daughter of Ibn Morafic. 

To me there is nothing like an Arab. The bond you can have with one is like no other.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Manzheen is just gorgeous, I agree...Arabians form a bond with you like no other horse! They can't be beat for disposition. Here is a purebred gelding I used to own.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a black Arab/Appy cross mare, and she is the funniest horse I've ever met! Your Arabs and Arab/croosses all sound so sweet, but mine can be a demon!! She's only about 18 months, and usually acts pretty o.k. But when it's feeding time, watch out! She'll be eating her feed or hay, and I'm just out in the paddock cleaning up some manure piles, and if I come too close for her comfort, she gets her leg ready for kicking or actually comes after me with her ears pinned flat! She also hates to be touch anywhere past her neck while eating her feed. When I got her, she was basically starving, but wasn't this witchy---maybe it has something to do with it being winter. She is just fine when I put her halter on, and stands great for the farrier---funny, funny horse.


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with everyone who says that PB/HAs are really sweet. I have a NSH gelding that I've formed such a strong bond with, that when he got loose on a really busy road one day when it was pouring rain, I leaned out the window and called his name, and even though he was absolutely terrified, came running up to me in the car. I personally think that Arabs and HAs are the smartest and most gorgeous horses you will ever meet. And I love love love their demeanor.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is the picture I like the best of my part arab and me.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a half arab half mustang He is the only horse i will never sell He is very sure footed and will jump anything I beleive the arabian horse can add so many great qualitys to other breeds


----------



## JetLagaside (Sep 12, 2008)

I own a 1/2 Arabian and I wouldn't trade her for the world!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I like arabian but I would never own one unless its a Nationalbred


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I own a purebred arab. Wantley Wildcard, aka Wildey. He is my once in a lifetime horse, and the one I will never sell. He was my second horse, and when I first rode him I was so scared at his huge trot; I had come of a little welsh mountain pony and was breathless at the speed and power i had under me!

We learnt everything together... On him I went from E grade (30cm roughly) showjumping up to B grade (90cm roughly), up to C Grade eventing, Up to Novice Dressage, to state championships in sporting and Mounted Games, into the State Mounted Games squad. Done hours of cattle work, can track a cow better than most stock horses I know, won age champion at our zone sporting championships (barrels/poles, etc) four years in a row. He is super fast, and super agile.

But ignoring the fact that he seems to win at everything he tries! He just has the best nature. He is the most expressive horse I have ever met. My friend and I joke that if he were a person he would ge a gay guy, best friends with all the girls but never quite the stud he tries to be :] He is a wuss in the paddock, and is only game to make mean faces when he's being ridden, then he pretends he is super tough! He has taught numerous people to ride, and most recently is teaching a pony club mum how to do mounted games. It si the cutest thing I ever saw, she talks to him constantly, and he just cruises through, showing her the games, he waits for her if she drops something. 

He has the biggest heart... He will try anything for you, walk over anything, go anywhere scary. He would work for you till he dropped. he always sticks his head in the car, and he will follow my dad around like a puppy dog.

He is my baby, definately the once in a lifetime horse. i don't ride him as much anymore, a few of the younger girls I know ride him, as does my cousin while i ride my new horse, but he is always the horse I get on when i'm upset, we know each other so well, and he always makes me feel better. I got him when he was 5, he is now 12 and will be with us forever :]

This is the only picture I have on this computer of him.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some of us doing Mounted Games I found on the web.











http://www.australianmga.com/data/phoo/2007_05_24/Katie%20&%20Lauren.JPG

http://www.australianmga.com/data/phoo/2007_04_03/64410018.jpg - Thats us on the left in this one


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

A couple of my favorite photos....the grey was a purebred gelding I used to own, he passed away at the age of 30 a few years ago (a friend of mine was showing him in dressage in the photo).... and the chestnut was a purebred mare I owned for 23 years, I bought her as a yearling, she passed away last year. Both were so amazing, I sure miss them. I love seeing everyone's Arabians, keep the beautiful photos coming!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I take lessons at a barn that has Arabians and Half-Arabians. They do dressage, hunt, jumping and western.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i have a few arabs!! love them!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love drafts but I worked with 1 arab. I've been pondering if I want a Clyde or and Arabian.


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love Arabs, although i do love my quarter horses but my family is a big arabian fan so its in my blood.

Here is Diamond, He passed away last winter as 23 years old. We have had him since a yearling. The last few years of his life were really tough. While my uncle was supposed to be taking care of him.. He didn't and he got very skinny.. It was horrible.. once we found out what was going on we started trying to get him healthy.. he then got Choke.. then Amonia. but he pulled through it.. We were certain he would make it one more summer with us.. then.. we would put him down so he wouldn't have to go through another winter suffering and cold. One day when it was a really nice spring day.. He laid down in the sun and passed away out in his pasture... Im so glad now he doesn't have to go through anymore suffering.. we have his 2 last foals.









Here is Malina- we got her from an auction to use as a brood mare, but since our stallion passed away last winter we decided to sell her since she was just sitting around- she was 7. She was sold to a very nice couple in Onterio Canada, just a couple weeks ago.


















Here is Sarah- Sarah was also from the auction.. We didn't get her bred soon enough before Diamond passed away so we never got a baby from her.. I ended up riding her last spring.. and she was pretty amazing.. We sold her to a very nice woman in Oklahoma. The day before she left.. I went out to grab my mare from the back pasture and they decided it would be a good day to run from me:wink: and the only one that stayed was Malina and Sarah.. so i hooked a lead onto Sarah's halter.. tied it to the other side jumped on and rode her all the way up to the barn.. she did amazing even with all the other horses (7) running ahead of her.. she listened to me and just walked

















Here is Cansino- He was never touched till just a couple months ago.. I even had a post about him. He's doing awesome now! He's just an amazing horse and very smart.. every one doubts him, and i hate how they do that.. He's still a stud but should be gelded here soon.

















Here is Fanny- She's a arab/Quarter Pony.. Her dad is Diamond.. He's black.. and Her mom is a blue roan.. so we were pretty surprised by her color.. But she's adorable.. She'll be able to start training at the end of this summer.. She's my baby and has the most personality!
Sorry.. i don't have any recent pictures on my photobucket.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

I own 3 Arabs, a gelding, a mare and her foal. Beautiful, and a joy to be around. I do mostly trail riding, parades and have done wagon trains. I did one endurance ride when I first got my gelding, I was not impressed with the whole thing so never did another one. The Arabian is (I think) the most gentle and intelligent horse out there.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a lot of respects for Arabs and Arab crosses. One thing though, although an Arab/QH seems like a great idea in theory, I've never been too fond of them. They may be great horses disposition-wise, i wouldn't know, I've had limited experience with them, but I've never liked how they looked. I dunno, just my opinion (and a pretty shallow one huh?! lol).


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I've never owned an Arab, but I have ridden a few. I think they are beautiful and beautifully built. They can do anything as long as you show them how. They are one of my favorites.

Plus, I am hopefully going to be getting a gorgeous Egyptian Arab gelding in a week or so.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there Shannon, oh wow.....please tell us more about the Egyptian Arabian you are going to be getting!! What are his bloodlines, who is his sire? There are some very nice Egyptians here in WI! A friend of mine used to have a Glory Bound son, he was stunning. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new boy! I currently have a QH mare right now, and I love her dearly....but I have always owned Arabians before, and hope to again someday soon, my heart belongs to the Arabian horse!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I love arabs! I will always have a soft spot in my heart for them cause my first horse was an Arabian. Now I lean towards the quarter horses and paints, but I will always love arabs.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here I am, back in 1996, with my purebred mare, NS Joi Kara.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

When I was younger I used to be fascinated by the warmbloods. I always thought arabians were gorgeous but I never really appreciated them fully until I bought my first horse when I was 16- an arabian colt. Now, I still find some warmbloods exquisite and gorgeous (especially the high level dressage and jumpers) but after owning an arabian I have come to LOVE them. Their personalities most of all- so much character, but also their fire, intelligence, athletic abilities, hardiness, and beauty. 
Here are a few photos of my lad- Kachari from the time he was a colt to his first month under saddle as a 3yo, and finally to his almost ,full growth at 5.


----------

